# Concussion



## clid61 (9 Dec 2016)

Had a few in my time off bikes, however the worst was on Wednesday evening in the shower/wet room.slipped cracked my head on walls , crawled out and lay down couldn't walk , all day Thursday had to slide down stairs on arse and couldn't do anything without stumbling and being constantly dizzy . Long sleep last night bit dodgy this morning but fine now ish was a proper squeaky bum time any one else had this ? Thing is it was worse than any bike off I've had !!!


----------



## r04DiE (10 Dec 2016)

I'd get down to A&E and get checked out.


----------



## clid61 (10 Dec 2016)

I'm OK but thanks anyway , I'm still in Marrakech if I don't feel right sunday morning when I land in blighty I'll go


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

Echo the above. If you've problems staying upright, there may be a bigger problem that you can't see.

Don't want to go, on our word, call 111 and see what they advise. I've hit my head too many times over the years. 

Get it seen to. Bet it was the back of the head as well.


----------



## PK99 (10 Dec 2016)

Hospital. NOW.

YOU HAVE CONCUSSION.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I'm OK but thanks anyway , I'm still in Marrakech if I don't feel right sunday morning when I land in blighty I'll go


You might find you need medical clearance to fly.

You're at ground level now, the effects may really get bad higher up.


----------



## r04DiE (10 Dec 2016)

You're feeling okay, but head injuries can be odd things that way. Really, I admire you - but anybody in the know would absolutely tell you to get checked out. And they are in the know.


----------



## PK99 (10 Dec 2016)

If you attempt to fly with a known head injury and have problems your insurance will be invalid and you will not be covered for any resulting get costs.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

Go to the NHS site and ask the question there. 111 not being an option.
*
Do Not use dr. google.*


----------



## clid61 (10 Dec 2016)

r04DiE said:


> You're feeling okay, but head injuries can be odd things that way. Really, I admire you - but anybody in the know would absolutely tell you to get checked out. And they are in the know.


I'm going as soon as I get home I honestly shoot myself as said worse than any bike or motorbike off ffs !


----------



## r04DiE (10 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I'm going as soon as I get home I honestly shoot myself as said worse than any bike or motorbike off ffs !


That's good to hear but, in view of this:


PK99 said:


> If you attempt to fly with a known head injury and have problems your insurance will be invalid and you will not be covered for any resulting get costs.


Is there any chance you could visit the hospital in Marrakech?


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I'm going as soon as I get home I honestly shoot myself as said worse than any bike or motorbike off ffs !


That's part of your problem. Right now you're not that high above sea level. Flying back, you'll be at over 10,000 feet.
You say your not feeling right now.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

How long will surface travel take, to get back home?


----------



## clid61 (10 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> That's part of your problem. Right now you're not that high above sea level. Flying back, you'll be at over 10,000 feet.
> You say your not feeling right now.


Thanks for your concern classic but I do feel OK now and will get seen to in blighty , I see where you're coming from re altitude , had many fellow BMXers smashed to bits flown home , I appreciate the concern I'll post when I get home


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

I know one or two downhill moutainbikers that delayed going home after an off.


----------



## clid61 (10 Dec 2016)

Yeah bit they only hit trees , I hit wall tiles lol


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> Had a few in my time off bikes, however the worst was on Wednesday evening in the shower/wet room.slipped cracked my head on walls , crawled out and lay down couldn't walk , all day Thursday had to slide down stairs on arse and couldn't do anything without stumbling and being constantly dizzy . Long sleep last night bit dodgy this morning but fine now ish was a proper squeaky bum time any one else had this ? Thing is it was worse than any bike off I've had !!!


I smacked my head on a kitchen cabinet a few months back and THIS happened the next day. I'm fairly sure that it was due to concussion. It took me about a week to get back to normal.

I have a large walk-in shower and slipped over in it the first time I used it. I went straight down to the shops and bought a couple of shower mats after that!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> Yeah bit they only hit trees , I hit wall tiles lol


If their impact was less, why were they willing to take fewer chances afterwards?


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2016)

I'd echo the go to hospital, but also ask .... is there someone with you to keep any eye on you?


----------



## S-Express (10 Dec 2016)

Man posts on advice forum - then ignores advice. Gotta love the internet, Darwinism at its best.


----------



## alicat (10 Dec 2016)

They do have hospitals in Morocco. Please go there. Whatever you do, don't fly until you are better. It's not fair on you, the airline or the other passengers.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

Hospital. Now.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Dec 2016)

Checks date, nope it's not April 1st, could still be a wind up, let us all have your flight number to see if it gets diverted for an emergency medical reason later.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

Phaeton said:


> Checks date, nope it's not April 1st, could still be a wind up,* let us all have your flight number* to see if it gets diverted for an emergency medical reason later.


Easy enough get.

13 flights left between the two countries, five cargo only. This weekend


----------



## jefmcg (10 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> on Wednesday evening in the shower/wet room.slipped cracked my head on walls , crawled out and lay down couldn't walk , all day Thursday had to slide down stairs on arse and couldn't do anything without stumbling and being constantly dizzy . Long sleep last night


oh my god, this sounds like a witness statement at an inquest. Just add "but could not be woken in the morning so an ambulance was called"

Please see a doctor! 



clid61 said:


> any one else had this ?



Natasha Richardson felt fine immediately after the blow to the head that killed her 2 days later. And Charlotte Gainsbourg felt fine for 6 months after a head injury, needed emergency trepanation to relieve pressure on her brain.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4591980, member: 9609"]i got hit on the head with a brick once but it didn't seem to make much differance[/QUOTE]
Hit my head once! went to the doctors with a slight headache a week later. The same day I ended up in hospital with 13 clear cracks to the skull. And a telling off from the nurses for not coming in sooner.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4591980, member: 9609"]i got hit on the head with a brick once but it didn't seem to make much differance[/QUOTE]

Nah, we can tell !! 

Not being funny, but if the knock to your head caused inability to walk as you say it did, then you need checking out. I've had concussion as a lad, and I didn't suffer anything like that, just threw up. Got kept in overnight. It's serious, even if just to check you'd be OK to fly. Change in air pressure could lead to a bleed on the brain, or indeed you might have one now.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4592247, member: 9609"]It was the OP @clid61 who said the bang on the head was creating difficulty walking etc, if I had symptoms like that I would call an ambulance, I certainly would not risk the lower air pressures experienced on an aircraft, they are pressurised but I think the air pressure in the plane is similar to about 7,000 foot of altitude.[/QUOTE]

I'd addressed it to the OP - sorry.


----------



## clid61 (11 Dec 2016)

I'm back in UK now , not a wind up btw EZY1894 left Marrakech for Manchester at 2000. flight ironically diverted into bilboa to take a passenger off and to nearest hospital. Feel.much better though but going to get myself checked out as stated 
thanks for your concerns. I had my concerns about flying but flew anyway. Had a great time BTW despite the incident. I'm going to pack a shower mat next year.


----------



## r04DiE (11 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I'm back in UK now , not a wind up btw EZY1894 left Marrakech for Manchester at 2000. flight ironically diverted into bilboa to take a passenger off and to nearest hospital. Feel.much better though but going to get myself checked out as stated
> thanks for your concerns. I had my concerns about flying but flew anyway. Had a great time BTW despite the incident. I'm going to pack a shower mat next year.


Good stuff and do get yourself checked out mate


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I'm back in UK now , not a wind up btw EZY1894 left Marrakech for Manchester at 2000. flight ironically diverted into bilboa to take a passenger off and to nearest hospital. Feel.much better though but going to get myself checked out as stated
> thanks for your concerns. I had my concerns about flying but flew anyway. Had a great time BTW despite the incident. I'm going to pack a shower mat next year.


Knew that one got diverted. A second EZY flight was also diverted.

What stopped you going when you got home though. One of the last things I've been advised do, is go to sleep.


----------



## Slick (11 Dec 2016)

Now I know the OP is home, I can tell you about one guy I saw fall and hit his head. The actual fall is a long story, but the resulting head injury from just a few seconds of unconsciousness is a very much changed personality with bouts of anger and depression he tries very hard to hide. It's been over a year now, with no signs of improvement. This type of injury should never be taken lightly, sleep and flying must be the 2 worst possible reactions to a head injury.


----------



## clid61 (11 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Knew that one got diverted. A second EZY flight was also diverted.
> 
> What stopped you going when you got home though. One of the last things I've been advised do, is go to sleep.


I hit my head on Wednesday night I flew on Saturday 3 days later. I don't feel like wasting A&E time if I feel ok . Ive slept 3:times since . You must lead a dad life tracking flights . I'll get checked out when I'm ready . Thanks again fir the concenerd.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I hit my head on Wednesday night I flew on Saturday


And got medical help on Sunday!

The cost of that diversion came close to six figures.


----------



## clid61 (11 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> And got medical help on Sunday!
> 
> The cost of that diversion came close to six figures.


That flight didn't divert for me


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> That flight didn't divert for me


Cost would have been the same though.


----------



## clid61 (11 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Cost would have been the same though.


And your point is ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

*MOD NOTE -
*
Personal attacks on members and offensive language will not be tolerated. If you have a problem with another member please use the report button and let the moderation team sort it out.


----------



## clid61 (11 Dec 2016)

r04DiE said:


> Good stuff and do get yourself checked out mate


Ta pal


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> *MOD NOTE -
> *
> Personal attacks on members and offensive language will not be tolerated. If you have a problem with another member please use the report button and let the moderation team sort it out.


Sorry won't happen again don't know what came over me , apologies to @classic33


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4591980, member: 9609"]i got hit on the head with a brick once but it didn't seem to make much differance[/QUOTE]
That's happened to me too ! Took a wall down stacked them up then fell backwards into them , brick dropped off top and fell on my head , blood and swearing


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> Sorry won't happen again don't know what came over me , apologies to @classic33


Ta hill wimp


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> That's happened to me too ! Took a wall down stacked them up then fell backwards into them , brick dropped off top and fell on my head , blood and swearing


This is your second serious head injury! God man, go to a doctor, tell them about both injuries and get referred to a neurologist!


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> One of the last things I've been advised do, is go to sleep.





Slick said:


> sleep and flying must be the 2 worst possible reactions


Sleep is only dangerous because it covers up the symptoms of concussion like dilated pupils, slurred speech or coma. @clid61's symptoms were clear already.

Sleep and rest are the two best treatments for concussion. If you aren't going to see a doctor, you may as well rest. You'll either die in your sleep or start to recover. I wouldn't roll those dice.


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Sleep is only dangerous because it covers up the symptoms of concussion like dilated pupils, slurred speech or coma. @clid61's symptoms were clear already.
> 
> Sleep and rest are the two best treatments for concussion. If you aren't going to see a doctor, you may as well rest. You'll either die in your sleep or start to recover. I wouldn't roll those dice.


I rolled them dice for 4 nights not sure if I should waste NHS time on e


----------



## vickster (12 Dec 2016)

Will you follow their advice if you do?


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> Sorry won't happen again don't know what came over me , apologies to @classic33



Have you had a bump on the head?


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Have you had a bump on the head?


Yup not like me


----------



## jefmcg (12 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> I rolled them dice for 4 nights not sure if I should waste NHS time on e


I had a breast screening mammogram recently. Turns out I don't have breast cancer, so was I wasting the NHS time? No, because they need to screen people without breast cancer to find those that do. Similarly almost everyone who experiences a severe blow to the head will not have a ticking time bomb haematoma waiting to kill them, but they can't find those who do if they don't talk to those who don't. Make an appointment with your GP, risk wasting 5 minutes of her time and see what she says. If she sends you home, then ok, no harm done. If they don't, then act on the advice. 

All call 111 and see what they say.

Not going to hospital with brain injury so bad you can't walk is one of the reason men don't live as long as women.


----------



## clid61 (14 Dec 2016)

Apologies to all I've upset insulted pissed off . Not like me at all , sorry .


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> Apologies to all I've upset insulted pissed off . Not like me at all , sorry .



Probably the knock to the head causing it. If it's bad enough for your legs not to work, go get checked out. If you are acting out of character go and sort it.

Have you looked into knocks to the head. Quite a few sports people have suffered terribly and had permanent changes to personalities, some have even topped themselves. It's serious stuff.


----------



## clid61 (22 Dec 2016)

Hello fellas , I presume im gonna survive as I didn't enjoy Xmas shopping with Mrs 61. Seriously though that's the worst I've had , don't be a tit like me to a hospital . I didn't cos I was in Morocco and wanted to get home , I think what shocked me out of it was JD prices on plane home . Thanks for your concerns and please don't follow my actions , go with the advice on here


----------

